# Removing dinatrol (rust preventor) from engine bay



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi guys. My car currently has dinatrol sprayed on the chassis legs in the engine bay (its a rust preventor like waxoil) Well meaning as I'm sure the person was, it looks terrible and i want to remove it to reveal the painted surface underneath. Any ideas on what to use?


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

controlled heat, i used to have to bush apply this to be under side of Ferrari's touching up the chipped areas, would need to warm up the canister to a metaling point to apply with a bush, i'm guessing with heating it'll come off or petrol.


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

I'll try a bit petrol, seems easier. Thanks.


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

Removed some waxoyl out my engine bay yesterday with the controlled heat method, came off real easy.

Bit of heat a quick wipe job done.


----------



## AlfaMan (Jul 15, 2009)

Dinatrol.....used in aviation as a corrosion inhibitor.....you probably can't get it but something called MEK........seriously nasty stuff though and will take paint off as soon as look at it.
Best bet would be heat or have you tried wiping it off with WD40?


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Panel wipe shifts it. Nice and paint friendly too.

Heat then panel wipe for thick/stubborn areas.


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

tar and stain remover softens it up enough to scrape off with a credit card or mobile phone topup card ( im no longer allowed in our local sainsburys :lol: ) took half hour to do the whole engine bay in my old mk2


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Used to be Waxoyl recomended white spirit, both to thin the product or remove it from unwanted areas.


----------

